
The Difference Between Urban and Rural Brains - jaybol
http://www.good.is/post/the-difference-between-urban-brains-and-rural-brains/
======
polyfractal
A more detailed write-up can be found here if you don't have access to the
article itself (not my blog, found via ResearchBlogging.org):

[http://persquaremile.com/2011/06/28/this-is-your-brain-in-
th...](http://persquaremile.com/2011/06/28/this-is-your-brain-in-the-city/)

